# Deodorizing Beef Tallow



## Abbey (Feb 4, 2020)

Does anyone have any suggestions for how to deodorize beef tallow? I have been making soap with tallow and LOVE it! I would like to start making some skin care products with the tallow as well but am not having any luck deodorizing it. I tried a whipped tallow balm recipe recently and it was amazing! Unfortunately after a few hours (maybe after the essential oils wore off?) I noticed that I had a beefy smell to my skin. Does anyone have any suggestions for how to deodorize? I have tried crock pot, stovetop, cheesecloth, salt, baking soda, vinegar, and combinations of these. I have also tried “washing” the tallow several times with some of these methods. I use leaf fat from grass fed beef. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kcryss (Feb 5, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for how to deodorize beef tallow? I have been making soap with tallow and LOVE it! I would like to start making some skin care products with the tallow as well but am not having any luck deodorizing it. I tried a whipped tallow balm recipe recently and it was amazing! Unfortunately after a few hours (maybe after the essential oils wore off?) I noticed that I had a beefy smell to my skin. Does anyone have any suggestions for how to deodorize? I have tried crock pot, stovetop, cheesecloth, salt, baking soda, vinegar, and combinations of these. I have also tried “washing” the tallow several times with some of these methods. I use leaf fat from grass fed beef. Thanks in advance!



I honestly do not think it's possible to remove all the animal smell from lard or tallow. I've tried just about everything there is to try, like you, and the smell remains. Soaping does a great job of either masking or removing the smell, but using it in other things probably will not work very well without leaving a trace of animal behind. 

If you do find a way, let us know.


----------



## Rsapienza (Feb 6, 2020)

I have rendered my own tallow and lard. I find it smells during the process, but I don't smell it in the final product. I've used them in soaps and in sugar scrubs.


----------



## Abbey (Feb 6, 2020)

Rsapienza said:


> I have rendered my own tallow and lard. I find it smells during the process, but I don't smell it in the final product. I've used them in soaps and in sugar scrubs.


What process do you follow to render? My soaps smell fine, but I feel like I smell like beef when I use the tallow balm that I made.


----------



## Ladka (Feb 6, 2020)

Rsapienza said:


> I have rendered my own tallow and lard. I find it smells during the process, but I don't smell it in the final product. I've used them in soaps and in sugar scrubs.


Would you mind sharing your rendering procedure with us? Also, have you found some EO/FO specially suited for tallow soap?


----------



## Rsapienza (Feb 6, 2020)

This is the one I chose to go with years ago and I've stuck with it. I don't use the water method. I trim the fat, grind it up in a little food processor,  and let it cook in a crockpot on low. You'll know when it's done as a the little crispy pieces will be at the top. I do strain 2-3 times. I've used cheesecloth and panty hose.  Like I said, I smell it while it's cooking but not when it's all done. Even when it's cooking, it's not a bad smell. It just smells like something's cooking...LOL 
https://www.theprairiehomestead.com/2012/02/how-to-render-beef-tallow.html

I do not have a specific scent for my tallow soaps. I treat it as any other hard oil and scent to go with design or with whatever I'm feeling at that particular moment. Good luck.

Here's a video on deodorizing tallow. I have not done this but thought it might be helpful.


----------



## Kcryss (Feb 6, 2020)

Thanks @Rsapienza! That's actually the process I use and it still leaves a bit of an animal scent. But I also have a very sensitive sense of smell, so maybe it's just a me thing.


----------



## Rsapienza (Feb 6, 2020)

Kcryss said:


> Thanks @Rsapienza! That's actually the process I use and it still leaves a bit of an animal scent. But I also have a very sensitive sense of smell, so maybe it's just a me thing.


Or it could be me. I hear more than a few say they can always smell lard and I think they're crazy...LOL ya know? Cuz I certainly can't be the crazy one


----------



## Frenchy-C (Feb 6, 2020)

I make my own tallow as well and use the Salt water method. I change the water about 2/3 times. The last time I put no water at all to ensure it is all evaporated. I find the smell very faint, just like the bought one. 
I use in at 20% in my whipped body butter and do not smell beefy.
(Although my husband you would probably like that. LOL)


----------



## Kcryss (Feb 6, 2020)

Rsapienza said:


> Or it could be me. I hear more than a few say they can always smell lard and I think they're crazy...LOL ya know? Cuz I certainly can't be the crazy one


LOL, of course not!


----------



## Abbey (Feb 6, 2020)

Frenchy-C said:


> I make my own tallow as well and use the Salt water method. I change the water about 2/3 times. The last time I put no water at all to ensure it is all evaporated. I find the smell very faint, just like the bought one.
> I use in at 20% in my whipped body butter and do not smell beefy.
> (Although my husband you would probably like that. LOL)



When you complete the last render without water, do you still use salt?


----------



## Frenchy-C (Feb 7, 2020)

No. Just the tallow. 
1st day
Cook Tallow with salt water for 8-10 hours.  Cool in fridge overnight.
2nd day
Empty water and cook Tallow with salt water again for a few hours (3-4) . Cool until hard.
3rd time
If water in bottom of tallow crock pot is clear, then just cook tallow by itself.
Cook until no more bubbling on the sides of crock pot. Then you know water has all evaporated. Making  your tallow less susceptible to spoilage.


----------



## tammy sue starks (Jun 13, 2020)

Frenchy-C said:


> No. Just the tallow.
> 1st day
> Cook Tallow with salt water for 8-10 hours.  Cool in fridge overnight.
> 2nd day
> ...


thanks so much for this post I have been looking and looking for reliable ways to purify it


----------

